# To all tegutalk members



## reptastic (Nov 23, 2011)

Tegutalk.com and the staff would like to extend a warm happy thanksgiving day to all members of the tegutalk family may everyone be safe and enjoy their holiday weekend


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 23, 2011)

_Ditto,.. it's that time of year,.. Happy Turkey Day and Holidays!!_


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy turkey day! And holidays in general..


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Too bad I'm in Venezuela for the holidays. No turkey for me this year. Happy thanksgiving to all the others who celebrate it, eat on my behalf!


----------



## numarix (Nov 24, 2011)

You to man, And to everyone else!!!


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone as well


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you very much (tho I dont have TG) but who cares xD


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## got10 (Nov 24, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Tegutalk.com and the staff would like to extend a warm happy thanksgiving day to all members of the tegutalk family may everyone be safe and enjoy their holiday weekend



Thanks . and to you you like wise


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day everyone.


----------

